# Tomorrow's the big day!!



## t.g.o.d (Jan 11, 2008)

anybody looking forward to the results as much as I am


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

I am too, April can't get here soon enough.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

This is my first year, my wife and daughter have also put in for a permit for the first time. I saw 11 turkeys in the field next to my property yesterday


----------



## t.g.o.d (Jan 11, 2008)

outdooralex said:


> This is my first year, my wife and daughter have also put in for a permit for the first time. I saw 11 turkeys in the field next to my property yesterday



There is a lot of turkeys in Monroe County. I see them all the time on M50 and the back roads. If you have a place to hunt around your place you should get one for sure!


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I have 10 acres so thats not the problem, I just hope that there is some tom out there that is looking for a hen with a speech problem, I haven't mastered the art of calling yet


----------



## t.g.o.d (Jan 11, 2008)

outdooralex said:


> I have 10 acres so thats not the problem, I just hope that there is some tom out there that is looking for a hen with a speech problem, I haven't mastered the art of calling yet



I haven't either by any means but when I was trying to learn I got a primos cd and listened to it all the time and would practice while I was driving. Give it a try if you want to use a mouth call. If not the trusty box call still drives them nuts.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I ended up running to Cabelas yesterday and picked up a Knight&Hale box call and a barred owl locator. I should have picked up a dvd but I didn't. Looks like I'll start You-Tubing for tips.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

outdooralex said:


> I ended up running to Cabelas yesterday and picked up a Knight&Hale box call and a barred owl locator. I should have picked up a dvd but I didn't. Looks like I'll start You-Tubing for tips.


Cabela's will be having seminars in the spring that you might want to attend......it will help you with your calling......Mack


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

::waves:: Over here! Excited to see if I got what I asked for! Anyone know how early in the AM they post the results?


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

bigrackmack said:


> Cabela's will be having seminars in the spring that you might want to attend......it will help you with your calling......Mack


I'll keep my eye open, definately want to attend. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to it. More then in previous years. Spending almost $200 on new gear for this spring. This is going to be the first year I go after a tom with my bow but the trusty Remington won't be to far away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Don't forget, folks, there's a M-S member (Firefighter) who makes some nice turkey calls. You can pm him or see his calls at Nature's Echo Calls. Many a bird has succumbed to their sweet sounds!


----------



## MurfsTurf (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone know a link to find the results in the AM?


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/

Check this site ........Good Luck


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

MurfsTurf said:


> Anyone know a link to find the results in the AM?


 Go to Michigandnr......scroll down to customer service seciton and click on drawing results. You should be able to check this after mid-night.


----------

